# How do I make font in guide much bigger by showing fewer channels? (like 722k DVR)



## tenwinecans

My second TV is a tiny 19" LCD TV on the kitchen counter.

When it was connected to the 722k DVR as TV2, I was able to make the
guide display only 4 channels(lines), which made the fonts much bigger.
(otherwise, it was too small to see on such a small TV)

This TV is now connected to a Joey. The guide shows 7 channels(lines) 
and I could not figure out how to change it like I could on the 722k DVR.
I searched and searched... called Dish... found no solution... 

Better yet, is there a way to make the fonts bigger for everything on the
Joey? 

Yes, I realize I can just get a bigger TV, but this TV is for the kitchen only
and sits on counter.(tucked into a hole specifically made for it)

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## 3HaloODST

Unfortunately, there is no way to change the font size at this time. I have heard though, that Dish is working on a more "SD-friendly/eye friendly" interface. No idea if/when this new interface will arrive.


----------



## P Smith

Soon.


----------



## tenwinecans

P Smith said:


> Soon.


ok... I just hope they do it before December 21.


----------



## tenwinecans

3HaloODST said:


> Unfortunately, there is no way to change the font size at this time. I have heard though, that Dish is working on a more "SD-friendly/eye friendly" interface. No idea if/when this new interface will arrive.


Dish has a potential marketing opportunity here... work out a deal with
one of the major TV manufacturers and have on-screen banners that 
say something like _"having problems reading this font? call Dish now 
for a special deal to upgrade to a much bigger TV!"_


----------



## Reaper

On a somewhat related note, I'd like to change the color of the guide for the Hopper. I find the dark text on a light background hard to read and would prefer light text on a dark background.


----------



## Grampa67

Reaper said:


> On a somewhat related note, I'd like to change the color of the guide for the Hopper. I find the dark text on a light background hard to read and would prefer light text on a dark background.


I second that.


----------



## scottchez

I have 3 older SD TVs, Its real hard to read the guide. i am sure many others have this issue.
Has any other DIRT members requested a fix to the Dish Programers or is an HDTV a requirement?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I thought about these things with the 922 and from what I've seen of the Hopper so far.

We all wanted the HD GUI offered by these new receivers, over the "old" look of their previous DVRs... but it only works on nice big HDTVs. For viewing on smaller HDTVs or SDTVs they really do need an alternate GUI.

They could also stand some GUI options for usability enhancements for viewers that need them. I don't need any of these options myself, but it would be a good opportunity if Dish invested in developing some enhancements for users who do need/want them.

Also... I have asked (for what it is worth) about something like themes for the GUI. I like my 922, but like some of what I've seen on the Hopper. It would be nice to have some themes to choose from and pick different color combinations for the GUI. They let you choose size/color for the cursor but that's it.


----------



## Reaper

Stewart Vernon said:


> It would be nice to have some themes to choose from and pick different color combinations for the GUI.


That would be great. My problem is that the resolution of my older 55" plasma HDTV set is less than 1080i so the guide characters get a little pixelated. on my new 1080p 47" LCD set, it looks much, much better. White text on a dark background would help me see the guide better on my older set.


----------



## tenwinecans

Stewart Vernon said:


> I thought about these things with the 922 and from what I've seen of the Hopper so far.
> 
> We all wanted the HD GUI offered by these new receivers, over the "old" look of their previous DVRs... but it only works on nice big HDTVs. For viewing on smaller HDTVs or SDTVs they really do need an alternate GUI.
> 
> They could also stand some GUI options for usability enhancements for viewers that need them. I don't need any of these options myself, but it would be a good opportunity if Dish invested in developing some enhancements for users who do need/want them.
> 
> Also... I have asked (for what it is worth) about something like themes for the GUI. I like my 922, but like some of what I've seen on the Hopper. It would be nice to have some themes to choose from and pick different color combinations for the GUI. They let you choose size/color for the cursor but that's it.


I wonder what kind of TV monitors the Dish Network engineers used 
while they were writing the software for the Hopper or 922k DVR.


----------



## harsh

Stewart Vernon said:


> We all wanted the HD GUI offered by these new receivers, over the "old" look of their previous DVRs... but it only works on nice big HDTVs. For viewing on smaller HDTVs or SDTVs they really do need an alternate GUI.


At least it isn't the half vast HD GUI update that the other guys got where the one thing they wanted most didn't happen.

I'm kinda of a mind that I'd rather have something that is a little difficult to read than something I have to scroll around a lot to find what I'm looking for but really looks chic.


----------



## P Smith

tenwinecans said:


> I wonder what kind of TV monitors the Dish Network engineers used
> while they were writing the software for the Hopper or 922k DVR.


Most likely 24" or a couple of 19" ...


----------



## harsh

tenwinecans said:


> I wonder what kind of TV monitors the Dish Network engineers used


Engineers use computers with big, bright monitors that are an arms-length away. This has long been a major flaw in using Macs and Windows computers to do video (though not so much now).

It would more likely be Echostar engineers.


----------



## P Smith

Most likely echo engs doing initial devp, then dish take over with everyday fixes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Most likely echo engs doing initial devp, then dish take over with everyday fixes.


Doubtful... since they split into two separate companies.

Unless they are co-branding these receivers... it seems like it wouldn't be good business practice to operate your two individual companies as if they were the same company... seems like the SEC wouldn't like that.


----------



## P Smith

It's not that easy to line up to SEC requirement after 20+ years practice in HW/FW development.

And who will report such violation to SEC ?

What would be wrong with splitting initial HW/FW development by one company and everyday support by other what is operating a changing content what is forcing to modify initial code ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm not saying they couldn't do it... I'm just saying they would have to be careful how they do it.

Echostar split off the Dish Network business into its own company. One benefit of that was some moving around of debt at the time of the company split. IF the SEC thought for a second that Dish and Echostar were acting as one company but just two in "name only" I'm sure there would be some issues. Dish has had enough legal issues of late!

But if they had a co-branding effort on their receivers, then you'd be right... companies co-engineer stuff all the time. I was just saying that given the legal climate Charlie has setup in recent years... they would have to be really careful and above-board on how they document and operate such an endeavor.


----------

